# Grapefruit Seed Extract?



## SLaurenAlise

My doctor suggested that I could try grapefruit seed extract to help alleviate some of my IBS symptoms, and so I started doing a little research. I've read in a couple of places that IBS symptoms "might" be alleviated by grapefruit seed extract, but I can't find any sources that can suggest why it might be helpful. I can't find anyone with IBS posting on the internet whether or not grapefruit seed extract has helped them or worsened their symptoms, either. Basically, I can't find out much at all about grapefruit seed extract. Has anyone had any luck, success or problems using grapefruit seed extract?

Thanks!


----------



## faze action

Reportedly, it can help with bacterial overgrowth (SIBO), a very common cause of "IBS". I have not tried it myself, mainly bacause of the risk of contaminants in the seed extract. Google search to see what I mean. The menthod by which they "extract" the properties from the grapefruit can cause risidual contamination in the product itself...


----------



## Moises

GSE probably does have antimicrobial properties. Lots of plants have them to protect themselves. I have tried various forms of GSE many times and never noticed any effects--good or bad.


----------



## SLaurenAlise

Thanks to you both... I kind of wish I hadn't spent $25 for a bottle of the stuff, only to have my doctor backtrack and say I should hold off on using it. I might give it another go, just to use some of it up.


----------



## davehuggins

Hi,

Just seen your post, I have been taking GSE for nearly a year now and I am happy to report along with my fat free diet I can report a huge improvement with my IBS problem.

We all know what works for one may not work for another but I would say give it a go, I noticed an improvement after about 3 weeks of taking GSE.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## Freud

Before I knew I have SIBO I once took GSE and got the worst reaction ever. My bloodpressure dropped, I threw up, almost fainted, got pain and diarrhea. Then I thought I was allergic or something but after finding out about SIBO I realized that it was a herxheimer reaction from bacteria dying. There's some controversy around GSE so I'd recommend *extra virgin* coconut oil, it gives the same effect but is more gentle to the body.


----------



## SLaurenAlise

Well, I react to coconut milk (it gives me diarrhea) so I'm hesitant to try coconut oil. I didn't have a reaction one way or another when I tried grapefruit seed extract for a day or two... It didn't really seem to help, but I was already having diarrhea so I don't know if it caused more of a problem, either. Fennel extract has been very helpful for me -- I put it in water, and I put it in tea. I also drink Fennel tea. So fennel seems to be the way for me to go right now, but I might start adding some grapefruit seed extract to my regimen now that my diarrhea has calmed down and see what happens.


----------



## jaumeb

I just started GSE. Let's see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Raw015

jaumeb said:


> I just started GSE. Let's see if it makes a difference.


any update jaumeb?


----------



## jaumeb

It didn't work. Now I am sticking to a good diet while studying the psychosomatic aspects.


----------



## Raw015

jaumeb said:


> It didn't work. Now I am sticking to a good diet while studying the psychosomatic aspects.


damn.. after 3 years you are still struggling?


----------



## ccoleman

It is well-known that grapefruit seed extract helps with digestive issues...so it wouldn't surprise me that grapefruit itself, offers a similar benefit. Personally, I can't tolerate grapefruit, but I have been experimenting with GSE for my IBS symptoms. I haven't noticed a huge difference yet, but I've only been taking it for a few days, so I probably need to give it more time.


----------



## Raw015

ccoleman said:


> It is well-known that grapefruit seed extract helps with digestive issues...so it wouldn't surprise me that grapefruit itself, offers a similar benefit. Personally, I can't tolerate grapefruit, but I have been experimenting with GSE for my IBS symptoms. I haven't noticed a huge difference yet, but I've only been taking it for a few days, so I probably need to give it more time.


please give me a update when any results happen ya, also there is a difference between GRAPE and GRAPEFRUIT extract ya? i read they are both good for ibs


----------



## Akn1965

Grapefruit extract it not suitable for under weight persons like me.
Thanks.


----------



## Raw015

Akn1965 said:


> Grapefruit extract it not suitable for under weight persons like me.
> Thanks.


who asked you something?


----------



## Akn1965

Raw015 said:


> who asked you something?


I need nobody to ask me.I can write my views here.This website is for all members not only for you.


----------



## EarnestAccord

Akn1965 said:


> Grapefruit extract it not suitable for under weight persons like me.
> Thanks.


Jeez, I dont think youre out of line here, definately makes want to follow up though, cause Im really underweight. Why?


----------



## Akn1965

EarnestAccord,
Thanks for your reply.I am underweight and tried many things to lift my weight but invain.


----------



## Brandonshap

Grapefruit extract is indeed not suitable for under weight people it's best to use OPC Vital instead. Besides grapefruit seed extract in combination with OPC vital has really helped me with my symptoms.


----------

